# how long does she have?



## stephm2010 (May 12, 2010)

Hi to all,

I was sure that my femle was expecting up until last week and now im positive that she is, here is a quick run down, for a couple of weeks she was acting all strange not going out for long and staying by the back door, eating quite a fair amount of food then sleeping for upto 4 hours at a time, getting a bit to eat then sleeping again, she has put on weight for about the past 2 weeks around the middle of her tummy, her nipples went pink then back to white, then a couple of days ago i was petting her and i rested my hand on the side of her tummy and felt like small sausage shapes (only 2-3) and i could also see slight ripples in her tummy when she was lying sleeping, then this morning she was having a stretch on the floor and i noticed that her nipples are really pink (not swollen) and she has also taken away a bit of fur on her left side at her 2nd nipple..

I have got the vet with her next week but i just need a bit of a rough guess as to how long she has got left.

thanks in advance steph


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's hard to tell. The last couple of weeks, the kittens will be moving noticably. In the meantime, please don't palpate the kittens. Let the vet do that. Near her due date, it's much easier to judge.


----------

